# 211 issues: incorrect OTA channel #'s, stuttering video



## buschman (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok, I've been lurking for awhile as my 211 has been rather trouble-free.

However, recently I've been experiencing the following issues:
1) intermittent no video/black screen on HDMI, audio is still fine
2) stuttering video (HDMI and component), video stutters but audio is fine on HD channels
3) When changing to a different OTA channel the header updates to indicate the 211 has changed channels but it still shows the audio and video from the prior channel.

I've seen a fair amount of discussion about the HDMI video issue but not the other two isues.

I've resorted to performing a hard-reset on the unit (holding the power button on the unit) until it reboots but this is starting to happen too often to ignore. And the reboot process is not exactly quick - the unit has to reload the online guide, perform selftests, etc.


The unit has L268 software and great signal strength from my Dish1000. Anybody experiencing the same bugs?


----------

